# Blind Version of Heise's Cube Simulator Online!



## KJiptner (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey, Ryan Heise released a new Version of his Cube Simulator... you can inspect as long as you want and it turns grey after you do the first move. 

Not many records yet, so go for it you Blindfold-Freaks 

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/blind.html


----------



## pjk (Dec 27, 2006)

I looked at it, pretty cool. I'll have to give it a try soon.


----------

